
Gruber (Maybe) Tells Us Everything About the Next iPhone - jackowayed
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/03/29/wsj
======
andr
As much as I hate the ridiculous iPhone rumor season (which is year-round
lately), he was right the last time:
<http://daringfireball.net/2009/05/the_next_iphone>

------
ighost
(Maybe) It's just Gruber's entry into the iPhone Rumors Game. But he's Gruber,
he doesn't merely spread rumors, he conveys them subtextually. (/Maybe)

~~~
apgwoz
If that was subtext, I'd hate to see what outright is.

~~~
ighost
Him actually owning up to it without the sly language?

------
cpr
John's usually pretty accurate and circumspect.

I would imagine this is real, based on what he's getting from his sources.
(Which are usually good.)

The high ppi screen is an obvious next step (especially for Apple, where
appearance is paramount), as is the use of their own custom hardware.

------
burriko
His hints at what's to come from Apple are certainly getting less subtle, and
I think he might have given away a bit too much this time.

The ppi of the iphone display is already higher than the ipad, so why double
the resolution? That one doesn't make much sense to me.

~~~
lurch_mojoff
For one Gruber is lampooning WSJ's entrance into the Apple rumors business, so
keep in mind he might be mentioning those "specs" in jest.

And for two, it should be noted that competing devices released in the past
year have higher density displays. Also higher density displays allow for
better looking user interface. I would imagine Apple wouldn't want to be
outdone in either respect.

In short, I don't think we should draw conclusions neither from Gruber's post,
nor from the densities of other devices Apple may be selling.

